#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  How to delete an account ?

## Tatu

Hi everybody, does someone can help me in explaining me how to delete my account ? I'm looking for it for hours and I just can't find... Thanks for your help !

See More: How to delete an account ?

----------


## Montage

i think you need to email or pm the admin to delete your account..

----------


## FrankRizzo

*WTH?* He made this request 7 years ago and his account hasn't been removed   I also want to know the answer to this.

How do you remove the account? I sent messages to admin.

Moderator / admin please remove my account, it is unwanted.

----------

